# Virtual Recruiting - Application Confirmation



## o AXE (25 Aug 2013)

I've seen here that most people wait a couple weeks or so to hear from the CFVRC about their application. It's been about 6 weeks for me and I haven't heard anything. I just want to know if they received it or if there's something wrong. It's making me a bit nervous.

The email said not to contact them, but do you just use the phone numbers at http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 to check your application status?

Thanks


----------



## BeyondTheNow (25 Aug 2013)

o AXE said:
			
		

> The email said not to contact them, but do you just use the phone numbers at http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 to check your application status?
> 
> Thanks



In my case there was no contact until my file had made its way to my local recruiting centre and I was ready for further processing. I'd say wait a couple of more weeks. If you haven't heard anything by then, you can either try the toll-free number or contact your nearest RC to see if they have any information on how things are moving along.


----------



## reganm (25 Aug 2013)

In terms of my application I did phone regularly to check my application status at CFVRC. I found them to be very cordial and willing to help. One of the recruiters on duty even moved my file up in the pile. Make sure you know what the status of your application is as best you can. Mistakes can happen on both sides...so be proactive in your application. This doesn't mean you have to be a nuisance. My advise is simple: Be Proactive!

It helped me get a job offer,

Best of Luck,
M


----------



## JM2345 (25 Aug 2013)

Have you already sent in your supporting documents? (Photocopies of Birth Certificate, Transcripts etc) Contacting your local recruiting center isn't the way to go, and I was never actually able to get a live person using the Virtual Recruiting Center phone number on that page, it just looped me through the menu a few times then disconnected me. 

6 weeks isn't unusual not to hear anything back initially, but if you are anxious for an update, you can always send off an email to jobs@forces.ca and at least ask them to confirm that they got your supporting documents you sent in. You will need to include your Full name; Date of birth; Full address; Postal code in the email when you ask for an update so they know who you are. 

I am not sure which email you got that said not to contact them, my email when I originally applied said: 

"Contact Us
6. You may contact us by any of the methods below:
a. Telephone: Toll Free: 1-866-966-8718;
d. Fax: 1-705-497-9534; or
e. eMail: jobs@forces.ca (Attention: eRecruiting)."

Are you maybe referring to this part:

"Do not call or visit your *local Recruiting Center* regarding your application as your file will be managed by us until all source documents have been received and reviewed for completeness."

So again to simplify my response: Just send off an email to jobs@forces.ca.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (25 Aug 2013)

> ...Contacting your local recruiting center isn't the way to go...



It's an option if it's been a substantial amount of time (i.e. 8+ weeks. OP said it's been 6, advised him to wait a couple of more--although sometimes it has taken even longer).  There are instances of a file arriving at an RC but due to backlog, things are held up and contact with applicants isn't made immediately--It could be on a desk. There are also instances of files being in transition for extended times, which also makes them difficult to track down. In any event, doesn't hurt to look into _all_ available options if sufficient time has elapsed.


----------



## TinaK (25 Aug 2013)

From what I've seen, you're best contacting via email rather than phoning, and that you'll deal with the virtual recruiting centre until otherwise told specifically. I'd definitely shoot off an email about  your supporting documents - I did around week 2 or 3, I think. Then again around week 5, when I received a reply that my file was being transferred. With my own file, I've found that nothing happened until I made it happen - that is, sent an email to check up on my file. recruiters and file managers process a lot of people and it's easy for things to get forgotten if you don't keep regular contact. Good luck!


----------



## JM2345 (25 Aug 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> It's an option if it's been a substantial amount of time (i.e. 8+ weeks. OP said it's been 6, advised him to wait a couple of more--although sometimes it has taken even longer).  There are instances of a file arriving at an RC but due to backlog, things are held up and contact with applicants isn't made immediately--It could be on a desk. There are also instances of files being in transition for extended times, which also makes them difficult to track down. In any event, doesn't hurt to look into _all_ available options if sufficient time has elapsed.



As I quoted (from the official response email when you apply online) directly in my post:

"Do not call or visit your local Recruiting Center regarding your application as your file will be managed by us until all source documents have been received and reviewed for completeness."

You are advising him to go directly against what the Canadian Forces recruiting staff have told him. It doesn't hurt to look at all available options, but in this case the email that the Canadian Forces sends us in response to our application very specifically tells us NOT to contact the local recruiting center regarding the application. They list the proper communication channels in the email, which again I directly quoted in my post. 

Your post implies that using the 1-800 number for the CFVRC and the local recruiting center are both appropriate ways to check for updates, but they are clearly not. Why would the email we get CLEARLY say not to contact the local recruiting center, if they wanted us to contact them?

Lots of things are technically an option, but that doesn't mean people should be advised to do them.

Me personally, I don't think it is appropriate to advise people to do something they are specifically told by the CFVRC NOT to do. If you think it is, carry on, I am not your boss. His application isn't going to be ripped up because he follows your advice, and he isn't going to have to do 50 pushups. It's just going to be a minor inconvenience for someone, not the end of the world.

Anyways, I am just repeating myself over and over without reason wasting space.


----------



## o AXE (25 Aug 2013)

Thanks for all the info, guys. I have mailed in all the documents as requested by the email. This is step 2 and 3 directly from the email I received after completing my government profile online (I added italics, not capital letters):

_"2. You are to submit copies of all required documents to the CFVRC and not to your local Recruiting Center. Do not call or visit your local Recruiting Center regarding your application as your file will be managed by us until it has been reviewed for completeness.

3. YOU WILL BE CONTACTED BY US ONLY WHEN your application and source documents have been reviewed and a decision is made on whether it will be processed or not.

PLEASE DO NOT CALL US FOR A STATUS UPDATE."_

You can see my dilemma lol. Reading about how fast some people were contacted got me a bit nervous that something was wrong and there was no way for me to find out.

So to avoid the whole phone gongshow I guess it looks like emailing jobs@forces.ca is the best way to go? If I have trouble reaching someone there, then contacting my RC isn't a bad option given the amount of time it's been? Like you guys said, I can see it being best to stay active with these things and understand things can get lost or put on the back burner. I was just so confused about how to contact anyone.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (25 Aug 2013)

JM2345 said:
			
		

> ...Me personally, I don't think it is appropriate to advise people to do something they are specifically told by the CFVRC NOT to do. If you think it is, carry on, I am not your boss. His application isn't going to be ripped up because he follows your advice, and he isn't going to have to do 50 pushups. It's just going to be a minor inconvenience for someone, not the end of the world...



Note my final paragraph below.
If there are other issues with my advice, you can PM me.

You are correct regarding specific instructions made available to applicants immediately following their submission of the online application. However, it is also very well known and spoken of in the Recruiting threads that failures can occur at any point throughout the application process and occasionally things fall through the cracks resulting in applicants not being contacted.

It is common knowledge that a small number of hopefuls wait several months for contact, only to find out that absolutely no progress has been made due to a variety of reasons when they begin inquiring. It happens, unfortunately. It has also been spoken of in these threads by Recruiters and senior serving members to utilize common sense where the application process is concerned. A week? No. Do not call. 8, 9, 10+ weeks, turning into months? Yes. It is okay to call. 

If you visit the website, click contact us, _enquire about your online application_, it will then bring you to the page and information I've attached. My advice is in adherence with the same options available on Forces.ca. The information available will aid in everything from technical difficulties to general enquiries regarding one's application. It _is_ acceptable to call them if the applicant has concerns.


----------



## o AXE (25 Aug 2013)

Thanks, BTN. I appreciate the help. I'll give them a call soon and see what's going on.


----------

